# User Support > Forum Software Support >  How to search the mp3's

## billhay4

Guys,
I may have missed this, but I can't figure out how to search for a specific mp3.
Any help appreciated.
Bill

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Sorry, there is no way to perform searches for attachments.

----------

